# Personal defense ammo for a pocket gun



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

What ammo do you carry in your pocket pistol? How many grains? 

Do you use a lighter bullet to minimize the hard kick of a pocket gun?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

In the XD9SC today? Federal 124gr Hydra-shock Jacketed Hollowpoints.

I've tested 115gr, 124gr, and 147gr bullets. The 124 Hydra-shocks shot tight groups, very managable, and decent mass for hitting power. A good compromise between control, mass, and brand.

Jeff


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I meant in real pocket pistols like my Keltec PF-9.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I keep my .380 PPK/s loaded with 90 gr Hydra-Shok. Recoil isn't much of a consideration with a .380 and being fairly heavy.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I recently shot Aguila IQ 65 gr 9mm through my Keltec PF-9. The ammo was about half the weight of regular 115 gr target shooting ammo. The recoil was light. It felt like I was shooting standard 115 gr through a full 5-inch pistol. It wasn't harsh at all. It wasn't the typical hand bruising kick known of pocket pistols. I just don't know if I want to carry 65 gr ammo. Aguila IQ has a high muzzle velocity and the bullet is designed to break up into three pieces.

In my search for something more than 65 but less than 115, I came across Federal Expanding Full Metal Jacket (EFMJ). I Google'd it and found this article with some interesting points. http://www.allsafedefense.com/Special_Pages/BulletTest.htm



> If you're going to carry a little "snubby" then go for all the velocity you can afford. But for longer barrels, the heavier bullets with less velocity seem to perform consistently better. Obviously, the more expensive police loads do consistently better, if you can get them.


This Box O' Truth article shows hollow points not expanding well out of little guns. http://www.theboxotruth.com/docs/bot26.htm

I'll keep searching and reading but as of this morning, it seems like EFMJ might be the ammo for pocket pistols. Effective with less recoil.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

propellerhead..
if you meant REAL POCKET PISTOLSmust be having an off day
why did you


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

hate this new keyboard - it sucks

as i was saying - you tried to make short of jeffwards comment when in fact he was referring to a real pocket pistol -


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

... some of us just have bigger bulges... in out pockets!

I pocket-carry my XD9SC in the front pocket of baggy jeans, or the thigh pocket of cargos. It goes fine in my jacket pocket too.

lol

Jeff


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Hahaha! I totally missed that. I never considered the XD 9/40 subcompact a "pocket pistol" mainly due to its weight and size but in this context, the XD subcompact doesn't have the same harsh recoil of the tiny light weight Keltec P3AT or P9.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

My PPK gets 90 grain corbon JHPs. They certainly feel hotter than cheapo target ammo but they group well.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I been using Mag-Tech Gold 85gr in my 3AT. I can keep them in a pie plate at 20'. That's good for me. It's not my primary or frist gun I go to. It's back up only. Front pocket off hand.


----------

